# HDD kaputt? kein zugriff?



## Flame (1. März 2002)

Hallo @ll.

Ich hab ein mega riesiges Prob. Und zwar komm ich nit mehr auf meine 2. Platte.
WinXP bootet sehr sehr langsam und kann nicht drauf zugreifen. Win2k auch.
Ich weiß nicht, woran das liegen könnte.

Hat sich meine HDD verabschiedet? Es ist eine Seagate 19 GB Platte, auf der weichtige Daten sind. 

Wo ich diese angesteckt hatte, meine Win2k es müsse die Platte auf seine Konsitenz prüfen.
Es erkennt ja, das es sich um ein FAT32 Dateisystem handelt. Das ist ja schonmal gut.
Aber im gleichen Atemzug meint es, es handele sich sicher um kein Windows Dateisystem. *grml*
Wollen Sie den Forgang trotzdem fortsetzen? (J/N) Nein
Es geht kein ja. *grml*

Das Ende vom Lied, ich komm nicht drauf.
Im Bios wird se doch auch erkannt. Ich kann nit mal mit der Datenträgerverwaltung in der Konsole druff gucken 

Hat jemand nen Tipp? Ausser formatieren. 

thx :FLAmE:


----------



## NocTurN (1. März 2002)

NEn tipp kann ich dir leider net geben, für mich hoert sich das nach einem Klassischen fall für Schaden durch Magnetische Strahlung an. Die Daten wirst du wohl nicht wiedersehen, ich hoffe sie waren nicht allzu wichtig. Aus meiner Sicht sind die DATEN (nicht die Platte) für immer futsch es sei denn du hasst mal kurz 5.000 € für ne wiederherstellung, sorry


----------



## Eyewitness (1. März 2002)

Hast Du schon versucht, unter DOS mit fdisk drauf zu zugreifen?


----------



## Freaky (1. März 2002)

*also....*

moin....


versuch mal die platte als master anzusprechen.


----------



## Freaky (1. März 2002)

*also....*

moin....

so lange die keine mechanischen geräuche macht kannste glück haben...

1.mach sicherheitshalber mal ein backup mit ghost /sollte noch gehn...solange die platte im bios erkannt wird.
2.versuch mal die platte als master anzusprechen ---> mit dos disk booten./ anderer ide port
3.scandisk nicht ausführen sonst ist alles futsch... der zerlegt dir die dateien in millionen tmp dateinen...
4.weiß nicht moment mal überlegen.....
5.die sicherung schon gemacht ? *g*


viel glück

freaky


----------



## Flame (1. März 2002)

Nach ner halben Stunde unermüdlichem warten, hat sich windoof doch entschlossen, die Platte zu erkennen.
Jedoch läuft alles seeeeeehrr langsam ab. Ich hab die vorsichtshalber erstmal wieder abgeklemmt, da ich nicht weiß wohin mit den 5 GB.
Ich denk mal das es ein Controller Prob oder direkt Winprob ist.

Ich werd das System mal neu aufsetzen und sehen, was raus kommt.

Wünscht mir Glück.

P.S. die platte ist demnach nicht schuld. hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Flame (2. März 2002)

so, ich glaub den fehler lokalisiert zu haben.

es lag an einer 600 mb partition mit dem namen: NO@MD
weiß einer, was das ist? ich hab die nämlich nicht angelegt. *grml*
jedenfalls hab ich die jetzt platt gemacht und ne neue gleiche saubere aktive partition erstellt.

jetzt läuft alles wunderbar. 
und an meine daten komm ich auch wieder.


----------

